# My Mystery Red Hen



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My mystery hen was found downtown near a bar. A neighbor brought her to me knowing I have chickens. Well I always thought she was probubly a red sex link or something but I was told tonight by a seasoned chicken person that my red hen was not sex link and that she was much larger that the TSC red sex links. So anyway, you guys want to make a guess ??


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I have heard that Golden Comets and Golden Sexlinks are the same thing, but I don't know, but that looks like a healthier version of the Golden Comet that my neighbor had. She was a sweetie!! And she was taller than a one gallon water, or feeder.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like a golden comet to me....


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

RiverOtter54 said:


> Looks like a golden comet to me....


 golden comet, red star, red sexlink 
all the same breed
different people sell them using different names but the birds are all the same breed from my understanding.

do you think she was downtown at the bar having a few brews & forgot how to get back home?
keep her off the beer


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

piglett said:


> golden comet, red star, red sexlink
> all the same breed
> different people sell them using different names but the birds are all the same breed from my understanding.
> 
> ...


Black sex link called black star too right?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

RiverOtter54 said:


> Black sex link called black star too right?


 never heard them called that but could be


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol I showed her pic on another website and so gar everyone has given me a different guess. lol Guess she trully is a mystery. She may be mixed as well.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

She looks like my Reba. I was told she was a Cinnamon Queen. I think it's just another name for a comet.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Not a clue but I just had to tell you what a pretty girl she is!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Not a clue but I just had to tell you what a pretty girl she is!!!


Thanks, I couldnt ask for a better chicken. She lays extra large brown eggs, is quiet, and kinda just does her thing without bothering anyone.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Thanks, I couldnt ask for a better chicken. She lays extra large brown eggs, is quiet, and kinda just does her thing without bothering anyone.


 does she roost? 
we had redstars that would just stay on the floor even at night.
the thing about redstars is they are EZ to catch which is a bad thing if something with big teath shows up. most pure breeds will run or fly away but not redstars, so please make sure you have a good strong fence to keep her safe for many years to come

piglett


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

piglett said:


> does she roost?
> we had redstars that would just stay on the floor even at night.
> the thing about redstars is they are EZ to catch which is a bad thing if something with big teath shows up. most pure breeds will run or fly away but not redstars, so please make sure you have a good strong fence to keep her safe for many years to come
> 
> piglett


She roosts in the coop with the rest of the flock. As for a fence, I free range most of the time.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl said:


> She roosts in the coop with the rest of the flock. As for a fence, I free range most of the time.


i know for a fact that redstars don't fare so well when something comes to attack the flock
the hatcherys breed them to be layed back so they can catch them when needed.

good luck
piglett


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Red Star, Golden Comet, Gold Sex-Link, Isa Brown. All the same chicken breed.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd say she is one of the red sex link breeds or a mutt with a red sex link parent. She seems more stout than most sex links i have seen. I guess it doesn't really matter since she does her job well for you.


----------

